

How to contribute to an open source project: a git+GitHub flow - jrheard
http://wiki.github.com/bricoleurs/bricolage/working-with-git

======
evangineer
This is a more complete intro to git & GitHub:
<http://www.espians.com/getting-started-with-git.html>

